# New dust collector.



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, dear colleagues.
For many years I've been using my vacuum cleaner as a sawdust collector at my garage but, having Sabrina at home everyday I do not want a lot of sawdust near her so I bought a new and powerful machine dedicated for these purposes.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well 3hp should be an improvement, does it use bags inside too? I just gave away my old shop vac because you couldn't install bags so I'm going to use my Rigid to clean the floor etc as it has a double filtration system . I'm really hating dust lately


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Rick.

Yes, it can use bags in the inner side. They are biggers than the old vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Good idea Alexis. You can't be too careful with the dust. I'm guessing that is Sabrina wearing the hat. What a little darling she is turning out to be.


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

good move Alexis...if you're using it attached to router table, hand held routers, chop or table saws, or just general cleanup, highly recommend you add a dust deputy...you'll never (almost never) empty or mess with a vac bag again, just dump the attached 5 gal bucket....fwiw

Ron


----------

